# Well recorded realeses you'd never heard of.



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder if anyone have heard a good recording they never heard of?
I have some:

Rameau: Nais with Nicholas McGegan







Albinoni: Climene with Gilbert Bezzina







Campra: Tancrede with Jean-Claude Malgoire


----------

